# Otto cats won't eat - Help please



## Firstaqua (Mar 17, 2012)

I have 3 Otto cat's. I have had them for about 2 weeks. I took 9 hours to aclimate them to the tank by adding just a tiny bit of water at a time. They appear healthy and they act normal. They are all active in eating the algea but I can not get them to eat anything else.
I have tried squash and 2 kinds of algea wafers.
I have left it in the tank for up to 2 days/nights and they all just ignore it.
What else can I try? What am I missing here?
Thank you.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

As long as there is the type of algae they eat, they usually won't go for much else.


----------



## frogwings (Aug 26, 2011)

If it would make you feel better try zucchini. I also got some veggie sticks. If you feed them too much they may not eat the algae!


----------



## vdanker (Jan 3, 2012)

If it is Otocinclus, they will eat zucchini. One suggestion I read to help them learn it is food is to put a little garlic juice on it. Apparently, fish like garlic. I have Otos in two tanks and the all eat zucchini.


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

I can't understand why so many people seem to have trouble getting Otos to eat. Mine are very good eaters. They will eat brine shrimp, mysis shrimp, bloodworms, peas, green beans, brocolli floret bits, algae wafers and Crab Cuisine with no problem. What is the temp in your tank? Mine stays right around 79-80. Maybe your Otos are too cold?


----------



## Firstaqua (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks to all. 
Forgot to include zucchini. I tried that to. They don't care about it at all. 
With all the foods I tried floating it. Hanging it. And putting it on the bottom. 
Still nothing. 
Temp is 78-80 all the time. 

I don't know what to think. I guess they are okay. Just concerns me that they are getting proper nutrients.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Many times, it will take new Oto's a while to recognize a new food source such as zucchini. The best way to introduce it is to place it where they hang out the most. Blanch it for about 2 1/2 minutes in boiling water. Use a bamboo skewer to spear it and then place in the substrate close to where they hang out. 

If you are concerned about them eating, you can grind up some "true" veggies flakes into a fine powder. Mix a small amount with some tank water and then pour over plants and decor where you see them at. It will coat the surface and they eat it as they graze over the surfaces.


----------



## Tiari (Apr 25, 2012)

What has worked best for me is FROZEN Zucchini. No need to boil as it is already blanched, and hang it with a clip. Frozen Zucchini is usually in the grocery store frozen vegetable section, and its cut into little wedges. No need to defrost just clip and put it in.

Then........ wait. Don't take it out in 12 hours, leave it for at least 36. Don't mind the flesh bit, watch the rind, that's likely where they will go for it. They don't eat tons, so if you take it out too soon, or don't leave it in overnight, you may be keeping them from having a chance at it.


----------



## Copachick (Jun 7, 2011)

Ive had 3 Otos in my 29 tank forever. Altho for the past month or even two, two of them hide and wont come out. Both of their stomach look big like they are prego(carrying eggs or what ever these little guys do) and they hibernate behind my cave. they seem healthy, theyre alive, but never come out anymore and algae is growing again. Any thoughts?


----------

